# Device Manager (unknown Network Controller)



## ric8600 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hello Forum,

I have a Inspirion 1150
Broadcom 440x10/100 network controller.

This is my problem:
In Device Manager,
I have 1 installed network controller that is running properly, but I have 1 that has a yellow ? with a !.
This is what it says:

Network Controller, in properties it shows the Manufacturer as "Unknown," and the Driver status says, "The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)" 
Location: PCI bus 2, device 2, function 0.

I have tried to un-install controller, it comes back.

What do I do with this "Generic" controller that has no name, I dont know what driver to look for because I dont know what it is.

Please Help...
RICK...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Don't know if this would work, but I'd try to install the driver for it and allow Windows to search the web for the driver.

Have you checked the Dell site for your parts list (I'm assuming that your Inspirion 1150 is a Dell Inspiron 1150)?


----------



## ric8600 (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks for the reply,

I'm thinking that I might have tried that, but will try again to let Windows search for it.

Yes it is a Dell, and I have Found that I have also a Broadcom 1350 MINIPCI CARD.

Have D/L that driver, but I'm not sure if I should install that driver since I dont really know what the "unknown" is.

Thanks, RICK...


----------



## ric8600 (Jul 25, 2006)

Just an update for those like me that might have this scenerio.

The "unknown device" that was showing up in DM, was the Broadcom 1350 network controller.

Last year I had to install a new HD, and I didnt get all of the drivers loaded that I needed.
I had 1 missing, The driver for the Broadcom.

Installed the driver, Device showed up, working properly.

THanks forum,
RICK...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Good going! Just one question--where/how did you get the driver?


----------



## ric8600 (Jul 25, 2006)

Went to Dell site, My systems, original configuration, and found that the 1350 intergrated card was installed.

Went to system drivers, clicked network drivers, and it was right there.

Why I didn't catch it sooner, I dont know. The answer was staring me right in the face.

It was a 48 Mg driver.

RICK...


----------

